# Lizards > General Lizards >  Droopy CWD

## JacksPythons

Hey, guys. A bit of a worry over here. I've been caring for a young Chinese Water Dragon for about half a year, and I've had no trouble until now.

Usually, my little guy is spunky, and active, and climbing all over the place, but as of the last day or so, he's been lethargic and lazy. He lays around with his eyes closed, and his color seems a bit pale.

He still eats, but after two or three worms he "shuts down" again. His enclosure is clean, he has heat and light, and I give him baths every now and again too.

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Jack


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

